# About gmirror and existing labels



## rusty (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm looking to setup gmirror but need some advice regarding what's best to do with my current label configuration.
A while ago I followed Example 19-1 so my current fstab use the following syntax 


```
/dev/label/swap
/dev/label/rootfs
```

Should I destroy those labels and change them to the following prior to setting up a gmirror?


```
/dev/ada0s1b
/dev/ada0s1a
```


----------



## nekonoko (Apr 30, 2010)

I recently created a gmirror setup and also had existing labels similar to yours. I didn't change/update any of the labels beforehand - works fine as-is.


----------



## nekonoko (Apr 30, 2010)

To clarify, you'll be mounting the /dev/mirror/gm0* device rather than the old /dev/label/* device, so the existing labels won't matter.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 30, 2010)

And you can use labels as the basis for the mirror:

```
$ glabel status 
        Name  Status  Components
  label/cfd0     N/A  ad4
  label/cfd1     N/A  ad6

$ gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  COMPLETE  label/cfd0
                      label/cfd1

$ cat /etc/fstab 
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a      /               ufs     rw              1       1
```


----------



## rusty (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, made things far less complicated.

I was surprised at how reasonably easy it was to setup, especially for my first raid. Certainly a testament to how well FreeBSD is put together.


----------

